# PowerColor R9 270X PCS+ 2 GB



## W1zzard (Dec 2, 2013)

PowerColor's R9 270X PCS+ comes overclocked out of the box and introduces a completely new cooler design. In our testing, the card delivers good temperature and noise levels. With a price of $200, it's also the cheapest R9 270X available at this time.

*Show full review*


----------



## Casecutter (Dec 3, 2013)

Wow suprising how well their new "*Double Blades fan design"* seems to do.  

I'll take 72°C with 33dbA as a factory setting, while if needing more of a reduction in noise just adjust it in the Control panel.  Nice cooler and backing plate for $200, better deal than P-C gave with the 7870 Devil in terms of noise vs. temps. and that had 3 fans.  Although the Devil seem to permit a higher OC, this is a much better card/deal.

 "TurboTimer", IDK if you're the kind of person who jumps right out of hard gaming to shutting-down... might have merit but how offen is that the case.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 3, 2013)

Casecutter said:


> I'll take 72°C with 33dbA as a factory setting, while if needing more of a reduction in noise just adjust it in the Control panel.



Would you prefer 75°C with 29 dBA ? (educated guess)


----------



## manofthem (Dec 3, 2013)

Great review, thanks. This looks like a nice card with a great price; you get a lot for the money imo


----------



## buildzoid (Dec 4, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> Would you prefer 75°C with 29 dBA ? (educated guess)


I find AMD GPUs a rather temperature sensitive and will do slightly higher frequencies on the same voltages with just 5-10C° difference so I personally like cooler over quieter also cooler = less power consumption and longer life time. I'm fine with the noise levels up to the Vapor-X 7970 stock settings or a GTX 590 at 65% so right in that 50dba area and no I'm not def.


----------



## Casecutter (Dec 4, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> Would you prefer 75°C with 29 dBA ? (educated guess)


 
I think it's that you weight it more because you're commencing testing from an extremely lofty point.  Given you work from room "well below 20dBA ambient" background noise such a level is like "good recording studio" or exceptionally quiet.

In perspective 30dBA would be nice for like a bedroom at night "quite" in most suburbia towns (and no..., or snoring). Consider CPAP machines used for sleep apnea therapy are great if between 24-27dBA, and those most often sit on the nightstand next to your bed.  That’s pretty low given most occupied spaces of a house might be like 35-40dBA during the day.  Dropping 3dBA is a "whole perceptible level lower", so 29dBA would be boarding "faint" considering it an "open sided" case.

I suppose when you equate it to the MSI GTX 660 Gaming card you tested it feels worse, that had provided 63°C and 31dBA, and that's just plainly extraordinary. When scaling from that I see your opinion, but that’s almost too unique to use as a baseline.  However this P-C is better than the EVGA GTX 760 SC w/ ACX Cooler, offering 72°C while 38dBA, which you do point out as "simply too noisy".

With most all having the card in a closed case, cuts noise even more, having the ability to be *full-on* gaming…  I’d consider 72°C while 33dBA still reasonable, that’s all.  I judge the "best balance" for cards of this level being more in range like 70-72°C, while 31-33dBA fine.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 4, 2013)

Normal noise levels in my work room are higher than 20 dBA. I just turn off everything that could make noise, including fridge, heating, close windows etc., test at quiet time of day, to have proper results.

I recently switched my 670 DC II for a Titan, to play BF4, and I can definitely notice the difference in noise during gaming, even when inside a case.


----------



## Casecutter (Dec 4, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> I just turn off everything that could make noise, including fridge....


Save the Beer! but then you might not like it frosty. 

While yea moving from a what (again extraordinary) 25dBA /76°C now to 38dBA /81°C is huge!


----------



## SK-1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Great review W1zzard  So good I just bought one.


----------



## Casecutter (Dec 5, 2013)

Interestingly Newegg has several GTX760 with "In Cart" pricing and rebates that have some AIB cooler versions pushing $240-250.  Nice to see cards like those GK104 card being drawn-down from competitive pressure.  The 270X/760 contest it's hard to motivate that extra 20% (or more) is worth anteing-up.  While the thing is I don't know if Nvidia and the AIB's will find the ability to be much lower at any point soon with these larger die cards.  Consider just a few of last "EoL GTX660ti" recently dropped out at $190-200, it was even hard for AMD to set a 7950's price "ever-much" below $200.  all this points me to say 270X won’t see price drops, or strong rebates for good amount of life.  Well, unless Nvidia make a GK106 do something more and real soon?

So what will be left for folks is the R9 270, which I believe can be reasonably positioned at $160 (with rebate) after the first of the year, including at least a copy of BF4 in many cases.  So, folks can take Christmas money for… a 270 (non-X), have a copy of BF4, while being within 5% of a GTX760.  It's like finding $80 back in the wallet (and that doesn’t even include any Mantle gains wherever that is…); it looks like AMD has a Happy New Year in store.


----------



## SK-1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I lucked out and scored one for 168.00 shipped.


----------



## Casecutter (Dec 6, 2013)

SK-1 said:


> I lucked out and scored one for 168.00 shipped.


Score! but what's the currency?


----------



## SK-1 (Dec 7, 2013)

Weak U.S. currency


----------

